# Angels Camp



## Ianneyan (Feb 22, 2021)

Thinking about staying at Angels Camp over spring break at the end of March.  Anyone stay recently?  If so, how was your stay and what nearby activities would you recommend for a family of 4 (14 and 11 year old kids).  Thanks in advance!


----------



## VacayKat (Feb 22, 2021)

We have since covid hit. Lots of hiking and outdoor adventures there. Be sure to head to Big Trees forest- take lunch and stay the day. The resort is pretty great to just hang out at too. There are a couple of wineries if you want to go tasting- kid friendly, but most kids aren't super excited about that.


----------



## rocksteadyserg (Feb 23, 2021)

Visit Columbia that town is so cool and Sonora is pretty neat. Might be too cold but renting a boat at New Melons is a blast. There is a toy store in Murphy's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 23, 2021)

There's a local occupancy tax based on the unit size. We paid $16 and change per night for a 2 bedroom.


----------

